# American Standard Vormax Toilets



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone installed one of these toilets? How do they rate compared to the Toto HETs? This technology seems to be about as good as it can get. They weigh 90 lbs. so they must be very sturdy. Apparently this toilet does not need a 3" pathway. Any comments from those with experience with this technology is appreciated. On second glance it appears that I posted in the wrong section of this site.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate american substandard. the champion 4 maxx sucks , its guts are hokie , and ive had to take alot of their toilets back for finish issues such as pimples in thier glaze proccess and unlevel molds where the tank sits on the bowl making it look crooked to the naked eye. Its pathetic. I think their cadet is the only model that i would touch. its ok


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

I appreciate your comments on American Standard. I have only installed one Champion4 and it did not show any of the problems you mentioned. But I will take your advice and think I was lucky. Thanks again.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Installed 2 customer supplied vormax units this last week. Knew nothing about them until they got unboxed. Surprised to see dual flush valves. Twice the repair value? This is how engineers justify keeping their jobs--re-engineering stuff. lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Stupid. Has AS lost their minds?


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

That is quite possibly the dumbest design I have ever seen.

Are the tank bolts recessed under a lip like the POS Champion? 

Honest to god, what are they thinking....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Stupid. Has AS lost their minds?


They lost their mind a long time ago...
Champion 1 era...

Haven't installed them since...


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Are the tank bolts recessed under a lip like the POS Champion?


Yep


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I actually laughed the first time I inboxed one and saw the flush valve setup


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Soooo, one of their employee designers got high , had an epiphany , and litterally created DUAL FLUSH . Not dual option top mount buttons , but an actual set of dual flush down...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Stupid. Has AS lost their minds?


Yea... A decade or 2 ago...:whistling2:

Hecho en el Sur de la Frontera


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have installed one. Customer supplied.

Did not flush right the first few times. Then it flushed decent.

Found out from the rep that the toilet needs to be primed before it flushed property.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

*Magliner*

My custom made to order $280 dollar dolly. I love it, it slips in and under nicely for my 3/8 reel and hose and with the stair climbers pulls nicely up into truck with the reel on. It's aluminum thus light. Had another one I came upon for free and loved it until it disappeared, so I went to handtrucks2go and special ordered this bad boy. It has my name and number on the cross braces.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Here it is, she's a beaut....


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

*Vormax Triple Super*



760GWS said:


> Installed 2 customer supplied vormax units this last week. Knew nothing about them until they got unboxed. Surprised to see dual flush valves. Twice the repair value? This is how engineers justify keeping their jobs--re-engineering stuff. lol



Have you seen it yet?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I installed one last night for a buddy, It installed pretty easily. I like their flange bolt system but the bolts are metal so I tossed them out and put brass bolts and a new set of caps.

First flush water went flying on the floor and tank. To make it work you have to hold the flush handle or else it closes fast and you get only a 1/4 flush

The fill valve is the cheapest fluid master on the market, fill time is several minutes. I would put a deluxe korky.

Other that that I told him to call for parts right now because they are unobtanium. I'm not about to give him a free install every time.

And lastly maybe it'll last longer than the previous toilet he had, I never seen so much deposit the jet hole was packed.


----------

